# Cubase spielt meine midi drums nicht mehr ab



## Inca-record (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin !

habe mir ne neue interface besorgt (behringer fca 202)
und jetzt spielt er die gesampelten drum nicht mehr ab!!


Hilfe 

gruß philipp


----------



## NTDY (9. März 2008)

Wenn Du die vorherige Soundkarte in Deinem Betriebssystem nicht deinstalliert hast, dann wird Cubase noch die alte Soundkartenzuweisung haben. Du musst in den Einstellungen bei den VST Verbindungen die In- und Outputs ändern.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass Du einen Wavetable auf Deiner alten Soundkarte hattest, über die Du die Drums abgespielt hast. Wenn Du die Karte ausgebaut hast, dann musst Du dir entweder einen neuen Drum Sampler kaufen oder die alte Soundkarte parallel zur Neuen laufen lassen.


----------

